# swift kontiki 645 '08 - wardrobe/cupboard door frame shiftin



## LondonMotorhomeHire (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a problem developing with my new shape Swift Kontiki 645 - rear U shaped lounge, and I'm wondering if anyone else has encountered it. Also, can Swift offer any advice please?

As you enter the habitation door into the MH, on your right hand side is the wardrobe/boiler access cupboard door, opposite the WC/Shower door.

It's well constructed - something I was looking for in the build quality of Swift.

But, recently, the door has started to swing open during driving. A closer look shows that the door frame has become mis-shaped; the walls have obviously moved and thus the male part of the door lock no longer fits snuggly into it's female counterpart.

I'm reluctant, at this stage, to start carrying out my own mods to a van less than a year old.........any others with the same problem?

Mark.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Mark
Is the male latch still going into the female? The reason I ask is this:

We had a problem with our shower door opening when we went around a corner, thus making the frame slightly out of true. 
The male would have stayed in place if the female was fitted correctly. The female inner strike plate (the piece that goes inside) was not at 90 degrees. This caused the male latch to seem as if it was in snugly, yet it was only slightly off 90 degrees. 

Hope you understand what I am trying to explain, this may not be the reason for your door opening though. Email me if you need more clarification.

Steve


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Mark,

If you are down our way anytime, pop in and we will check it over for you.

Peter


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I am afraid I am not surprised judging by the quality control of some of the products Swift make. I was at Sheppton Mallet last week and saw a new one of these on display and several pieces/ fitings were loose.


----------



## stitches (Sep 23, 2008)

Are you carrying a scooter on the back or anthing heavy.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I am afraid I am not surprised judging by the quality control of some of the products Swift make. I was at Sheppton Mallet last week and saw a new one of these on display and several pieces/ fitings were loose.


Steve: (S and J)-

Please note -this was NOT my Post :wink: :lol: :lol:

duds- you're in for it now :wink:


----------

